# Conectar floppy a laptop por puerto serial o paralelo



## jrhc123 (Oct 14, 2007)

hola mi pregonta es esta:

tengo una laptop ibm thinkpad 760 y quisiera conectarle un floppy via externa que no sea usb porque mi lap no tiene estas entradas.

alguien me podria desir que puedo hacer.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 14, 2007)

No tiene puerto para unidades? Muchas laptop tienen un puerto especial apra ello que es más rapido que el paralelo


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 15, 2007)

si si lo tiene pero no e  podido conseguirlo


----------



## jrhc123 (Oct 16, 2007)

el floppy externo


----------

